# help with my hard Fantasy series based on the fall of the Templars and Hundred y war



## lwhitehead (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi I want to create a Hard Fantasy series based on the Fall of the Knight's Templars and the Hundred Year war, The Church is Sol Invictus and the Hierophant is this world's Pope. 


I have to create a Outremer like land, This world's Templars are the Order of the Sun, these Knights are called Bright Knights or Shinning Knights. The Order existed for 500 years before the Fall.

Some people may say that I'm ripping off The Accursed Kings series, 





LW


----------



## Schrody (Aug 15, 2016)

So, what do you want? You know we can't research for you, right?


----------



## ppsage (Aug 16, 2016)

Set it in Iberia, in the early centuries of Al-Andalus (800-1000?). Make your knight's order Gothic of a monarch practicing Arianism in decaying Romanish society. Should be able to get away with a fairly free hand, embellishing the religions practice when it comes to a order militare. And they lose in the end. I think there'd be some fertile ground in those late antiquity Gothic kingdoms which inherited the Roman mantle. Sort of inherited. Might be virgin territory in historical fantasy.


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 18, 2016)

I like late Middle Ages and the Hundred Year War, Order Militares well there at least Three Orders in our world that I want to make are Knights of Teutonic Order, Medical Knights of St John, and the Templars.


Now as we know the Middle Ages culture in the West were built around the Cavalier like in a Song Ice and Fire, like in Japan were it was built around the Samurai of Imperial China.

It's interesting Twist Sol Invictus died in Cathy instead of the Middle East, like the game For Honor coming out it has Knights against Samurai,

LW


----------

